# Solved: NTBackup



## Spacecowboy2005 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi ,
We've got an automated backup process run via scheduled tasks.
There are 5 tapes in each pool and 4 pools in all. E.g. Monday 1, Tuesday 1 etc

The issue I'm having is at the end of the month. Monday 1 is scheduled to kick off on the first monday of every month, however for example this comming monday is in March with the rest of the week in April. 

Can anyone provide me with an example of the best way to schedual the backups so this issue won't occur

Thanks in advance


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Why not set your schedule weekly.
Week 1 Tapes 1-5
Week 2 Tapes 6-10
Week 3 Tapes 11-15
Week 4 Tapes 16-20

While you will have a little bit of month overlap on the front and end of this schedule you will always have a month worth of backups and don't have to worry about beginning and end dates of a month.


----------



## Spacecowboy2005 (Oct 2, 2008)

Surely the same problem will occur though. Its the schedualing not the naming convention that causes the issues.

A job is schedualed to run on the first monday, the second monday, the third monday and the FINAL monday. (repeat for each day)

As above
The issue occurs at begining or end of the month. 
For example this comming monday is in March with the rest of the week in April. So the schedual backup for the First Monday of every month wont run tilll the following week. The sheduled task for LAST Monday of everymonth would run but this should have run the week before on the 23rd (as part of the final pool)

I know its very confusing but any suggestions or example would be welcome


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

See your doing it wrong if you want to avoid that issue... don't do like the first monday.... Do it every 4 weeks.


This way you will do every 4 weeks on Monday is tape 1 start on X date.
This way you will do every 4 weeks on Tuesday is tape 2 start on X+1 date.
and so on.

This will give you an entire year without having the monday of X month mess up due to some first monday rule or something where the days don't concide.


----------



## Spacecowboy2005 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks I see what you mean! Answer was staring me in the face but i could see the wood for the trees!

Cheers


----------

